# My First Build of 2017



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Happy New Year's to all. This is my first build of 2017. It is one of many hopefully to be done. It is the Patriot launching station with HEMTT from Dragon. It is a tough build as the instructions are not very clear and there are way too many bits to cut off and sand down on the sprues. If you take your time, this builds into a great kit. It is ready for primer and paint now.


----------



## rickc5 (Feb 3, 2013)

That's an impressive looking model, and your construction looks real good to me. Unclear instructions seem to be a hallmark of Dragon kits, which is a mystery to me. Dragon obviously spends a lot of time (& money) designing and producing beautiful kits, which are frequently ruined by instructions that resemble a mish-mash of cut-and-pasted steps from a variety of sources (other similar kits?). I truly dislike Dragon instructions, but _still _find myself buying Dragon kits, as I like how they turn out. Some odd form of self-abuse I guess....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What's up with the wheels?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

John P said:


> What's up with the wheels?


Dont know what you mean. The hubs have to be glued on and the rubber tires go on after.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I see! I thought maybe they were something you stuck on a placekeepers for the photos. Didn't realize they weren't finished.


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Deagostini Falcon in the back ground - nice


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

S4Simon said:


> Deagostini Falcon in the back ground - nice


Yes good eye. Still waiting on issues 97-100 to finish up.


----------

